# Sowden brew or alt?



## radicoman (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all.

Is the sowden brew pot worth the price? Used to be £30 when I first saw them, now 3 times the price. I can see lots of other infusion pots still at £30. Anyone tried an alternative and compared?

Happy to shell out if there is a shared view it has a leading edge



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It's worth the price if you're prepared to pay for it. They are well made - especially the filter which is very fine mesh. Whether it makes better infusion coffee than other methods is open to debate. That said, making a long infusion in the Sowden - 30-40mins and having it still be warm to drink - 50-60c is really easy.


----------



## radicoman (Jun 1, 2015)

Do you put a woolly hat on it? Saw that at a demo when they first appeared.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanie hat - tea cosy - tea towel or whatever. Keeps the heat in remarkably well. The ultra fine sieve retains most of the fines and a careful pour ensures what does pass through the filter doesn't end up in the cup.


----------



## radicoman (Jun 1, 2015)

Sold. Lol

Nor had the view of an owner before.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Now you have to decide which one to get. Small is good for a couple cups. Larger Sowden brews 800ml.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I love my Sowden, I don't put anything on it to retain the heat and after 40 minutes or so it's usually a good temperature to drink the only problem is I drink it so fast.


----------

